# 29 Gallon Threat Tank



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

So i have a spare 29 gallon and i wanted to help out the fish, so i wanted to do an endangered or threatend species only tank. I was thinking a pair of Eretmodus cyanostictus. I am not sure if i need pairs or harems. Info on the species appreciated.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It will be very hard to pair these and house them and fry in a 29 gallon tank, IMO. Do you have any other species that you are interested in?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a spar 10 gallon for the fry. Are there any other endangered or threatend species?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello can anyone help me?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

viewforum.php?f=62
http://www.carespreservation.com/priority_list.html


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

29 g is way to small for Erets. Where did you read that they were edangered?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Said on the irnu red list. Are there any though that are endangered or threatend the can fit in my tank


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Very few lake Tang cichlids are in danger. Not without probs but not yet considered in danger.

Tropheus sp. Ilangi being a bit of an exception. This natural hybrid of _Tropheus moorii_ and sp. "Red" been fished to near extinction.

Guess you could keep just one. But I realy do not see much point in anyone keeping endagered cichlids in our tanks. Reintroduction doing more harm than good unless specialy bred (large numbers, no selection, few generations) lakeside..


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do not get me wrong. Great idea. But you may as well just breed multies, brevis and Trigs in 3 of your local school tanks to increase awarness in a small way and give any money made to cichlid protection charities. Its all I do. :wink:


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks 24, so what would a good 29 gallon Tang tank breeding setup be for you with 2-3 species breeding.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IME best breeding tanks are one species per tank.
Rest is community keeping, with a bit of breeding interest.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

A 29 gallon tank would hold 1 or 2 species from lake Tang. Look for a shell dweller and then a peaceful rock dweller. So, Lamprolugus caudopunctatus and Lamprologus multifaciatus could work (get 5 juveniles of each, remove extras).


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright thanks


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

What would a good general stocking be at your standpoint, like how many of each fish?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

triscuit said:


> So, Lamprolugus caudopunctatus and Lamprologus multifaciatus could work (get 5 juveniles of each, remove extras).


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright thanks guys


----------

